# Bubbles...



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

I Pick up my son for football practice and I happen to glance towards the back of the car as I was getting in and I see two HUGE bubbles in the trim panel by the rear quater window. 
It was hot in my car today however the temp outside only got to 80 degrees. I could only imaging what will happen in the summer when it hits 90+ degrees and 95+ humidity. These suckers are going to grow and pop like zits on a kid in puberty.
Has anyone experience this issue with their interior?


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm just wondering if there was some air there in the seal to cause it to bubble like that when the weather got warmer...I haven't seen it happen to any of the cars on the lot nor to mine but definitely keep an eye on it.


----------



## paige boudreau (Apr 18, 2005)

*I had the same problem*

I had the same problem in the exact same location! I took it to the dealer and they replaced the whole panel.


----------



## gwballin (Apr 25, 2006)

*me too*

I also am having that problem, in the same location but have not yet had the chance to bring it in for service. Mine is an 05 that I bought new this January - I live in New Orleans where it can get really hot in the sun. The thing is that the car is in a garage while I'm at work and I usually don't get off until dark so the only time the car is sitting in the sun is on the weekends. The bubbles seem to disappear when the temp drops so I would not have even noticed it unless a passenger in the back hadn't told me.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

iam going to have to park mine in the sun and check this out


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

I noticed two bubbles in the same place today.
Is the panel something that is in stock?


----------

